

Ask HN: I want to make jarvis for my senior project?  - 1magine

I&#x27;m going to be a senior next year in high school, and I&#x27;m planning what I should do for my senior project. I want to make something similar to &quot;jarvis&quot; from iron man, or some type of automation of the sort; maybe something mobile that can also integrate with desktops&#x2F;android. What programming language would&#x2F;should this be built with? what software should I use if any? I&#x27;m fairly competent in javascript and know a little of python, but willing to learn. if anyone has any ideas or suggestions, I would be very grateful.<p>l
======
ConceitedCode
Seems to me the hardest part is going to be the speech recognition or at least
to the degree of understanding that "jarvis" has. What are you hoping to have
it accomplish?

Generally speaking the toolset that you "should" use for a project should
determined by what your most proficient in. In the 1 minute of googling that I
did I found the dragonfly python library which looks like should help you
handle the speech recognition.

[https://code.google.com/p/dragonfly/](https://code.google.com/p/dragonfly/)

But keep in mind your tackling a very complex problem, to try and build
"jarvis". Plenty of people that are smarter than me, and probably you, have
tried and failed to come up with a good solution. That's why "jarvis" is in
the movie, but nothing quite as smart "jarvis" has been built yet. The closest
thing that comes to my mind is IBM Watson, but that was built just for
jeopardy.

------
damian2000
I'd suggest limiting your app to either a PC app or a mobile app but not both
- since it would probably become too complex? Maybe just go with an Android
app, and limit the recognised voice commands to a handful. The amount of
resources around now for Android development is good, and there's a built in
speech recognition package.

[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/speech/packag...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/speech/package-
summary.html)

Demo app: [http://androidbite.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/android-voice-
rec...](http://androidbite.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/android-voice-recognition-
example.html)

To start you can go through the tutorials on Google's android dev site.
[http://developer.android.com/training/index.html](http://developer.android.com/training/index.html)

